# Wok



## marlon (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me how the AK student is to use the W.O.K. for themselves?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## JTKenpo (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Marlon,

The web of knowledge is an organizational tool to help categorize the material to be learned at each given rank.  I'm not sure your question is understood.  Could you elaborate on what you are trying to learn or if wok isn't the web of knowledge forgive my ignorance.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 20, 2008)

marlon said:


> Can anyone explain to me how the AK student is to use the W.O.K. for themselves?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon




??????


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2008)

One suggestion, you might want to work on grabs one day, punches another, etc.  You could buy kenpo kards which have the wok on them in icon form--this lets you quickly compile those techs so you can work on them.  You can sort right punch, or left punches, or right punches + grabs, etc.  

Other than as a tool for classifying and laying out a system, the actual diagrammed web of knowledge I dunno about its use.  Especially when techs are multi-functional.


----------



## Doc (Mar 20, 2008)

Ray said:


> One suggestion, you might want to work on grabs one day, punches another, etc.  You could buy kenpo kards which have the wok on them in icon form--this lets you quickly compile those techs so you can work on them.  You can sort right punch, or left punches, or right punches + grabs, etc.
> 
> Other than as a tool for classifying and laying out a system, the actual diagrammed web of knowledge I dunno about its use.  Especially when techs are multi-functional.



Actually, a very good answer sir. One of the reasons initially the WOK was created is because, at the time Mr. Parker began the process to create that branch of his system, he looked at what others were doing. Being a master of comparative analysis, he concluded other systems were missing real self-defense possibilities in their teachings. One system we looked at, had tons of techniques but 90% of them were for a right punch.

While playing around with a dart board Mr. Parker saw the board divisions and envisioned how different categories could fit different sections. And he concluded that if you would "spiral" inside out, outside in, and you placed all the categories on the board, you would be assured of not missing major areas for examination and study. 

So originally the Web of Knowledge was created by Parker to assist him in categorizing techniques for the commercial system. He also suggested for those creating, modifying a self defense system, or choosing to "adjust" the teaching of one already in existence, this would be a fantastic tool.

Eventually, from Parkers' perspective, it became the focus of his commercial system. Unfortunately very few took the opportunity to utilize it, and instead gravitated to the "technique manuals" as the heart of their teaching and/or study. "The problem," as Parker put it, "is that the Web of Knowledge makes you do things that are not as much fun or easy to do, and requires you constantly raise your level of knowledge and skill as you move around the web."


----------



## marlon (Mar 21, 2008)

So originally the Web of Knowledge was created by Parker to assist him in categorizing techniques for the commercial system. He also suggested for those creating, modifying a self defense system, or choosing to "adjust" the teaching of one already in existence, this would be a fantastic tool.

."[/quote]


I would like to use this tool to help me adjust and improve my choosen system.  Can you help my understanding of the WOK so that i can accomplish this, or point me in a good direction?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Mar 21, 2008)

Eventually, from Parkers' perspective, it became the focus of his commercial system. Unfortunately very few took the opportunity to utilize it, and instead gravitated to the "technique manuals" as the heart of their teaching and/or study. "The problem," as Parker put it, "is that the Web of Knowledge makes you do things that are not as much fun or easy to do, and requires you constantly raise your level of knowledge and skill as you move around the web."[/quote]


i very much want to have this "problem"

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## JTKenpo (Mar 21, 2008)

marlon said:


> Eventually, from Parkers' perspective, it became the focus of his commercial system. Unfortunately very few took the opportunity to utilize it, and instead gravitated to the "technique manuals" as the heart of their teaching and/or study. "The problem," as Parker put it, "is that the Web of Knowledge makes you do things that are not as much fun or easy to do, and requires you constantly raise your level of knowledge and skill as you move around the web."


 

i very much want to have this "problem"

respectfully,
marlon[/quote]


Hi Marlon,

Infinite Insights by Ed Parker volume 5 has a detailed description of the web of knowledge and its categories. Starts on pg 67.


----------



## marlon (Mar 21, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> i very much want to have this "problem"
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon


 

Hi Marlon,

Infinite Insights by Ed Parker volume 5 has a detailed description of the web of knowledge and its categories. Starts on pg 67.[/quote]


yes, i realize i need to pick these up alone with his kenpo karate book and the one on 2 man fist set.  These are hard to come by in montreal...next time i am in the states i will look for them...starting with volume 5.  thanks for the direction.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## JTKenpo (Mar 21, 2008)

Marlon,
If I get a little time this afternoon I'll try to type out the highlights for you.  The outline will give you what you need to categorize SKK.  I don't use the wok but I do use a modified version of the 8 categories and is does help quite a bit.

Jt


----------



## marlon (Mar 21, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Marlon,
> If I get a little time this afternoon I'll try to type out the highlights for you. The outline will give you what you need to categorize SKK. I don't use the wok but I do use a modified version of the 8 categories and is does help quite a bit.
> 
> Jt


 
Whenever you can, it would be extremely helpful.  Thank you.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a site with the graphic representations. I haven't checked it against Infinite Insights.

http://www.eastwestkenpokarate.com/webofknowledge.html


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 21, 2008)

Marlon, I have put some thought on this same topic for SKK... so I would collaborate on this if you like.  Email me, I think you have my address, or PM me here.

-David


----------



## JTKenpo (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Marlon,

The website above has the visual at each belt level.  The jist of it is that attacks are broken down into nine categories prioritized by degree of difficulty in handling an attack.  The nine are:
1. grabs and tackles
2. pushes
3. punches
4. kicks
5. holds and hugs
6. chokes and locks
7. weapons
8. multiple attacks
9. combinations of the above

Thats the broad version, the book gives several pages to the topic of describing the web of knowledge and an entire chapter to the various belt levels.  Hope this helps.  When I categorized the techniques that I have I used a little broader version using three categories;  chokes holds and grabs, punch push and kicks, and weapons.  Just my two cents nothing more.

JT


----------

